# Paiement CP année incomplète



## Tileo05 (1 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Voilà j’ai besoin de votre aide car je n’ai jamais eu ce cas de figure et les parents patauge dans la semoule pour les calculs etc

Voilà 1ere question:
Contrat signé Le 1er mars 2022 sur 44 semaines, je suis en vacances trois semaines en août comment se passe le paiement/calcul « au fur et à mesure de la prise » comme noter sur le contrat ? 

Deuxième question :
Sur ce contrat de 44 semaines donc 5 semaines d’ABS nounou cp et 3 semaines d’ABS parents.
À ce jour aucune des semaines des parents n’ont été prise et  le délai va être court car après mon retour de vacances c’est-à-dire le 5 Septembre il nous restera jusqu’à début novembre car après je pars en congé maternité jusqu’à début mars 2023 date d’anniversaire de notre contrat comment cela ce passe si dans cette petite période ils ne soldent pas leur 3 semaines ? 

Merci d’avance pour vos lumières !!


----------



## Tileo05 (1 Août 2022)

Et je précise que le contrat est sur 2 temps ! 
SA 12sem a 47,50h
SB 12sem a 38h


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Pour répondre à ta 1ère question 
Si paiement au fur et à mesure 

Si par exemple 10 jours ouvrables acquis au 31 mai 2022 
Tu prends 4 semaines en août les, 10 jours acquis au 31 mai 2022 sont payés avec le salaire du mois d'août


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

A la fin de ton contrat tu devras calculer la régularisation de salaire en comparant les salaires brut payés et les  heures réellement effectuées


----------



## Tileo05 (1 Août 2022)

D’accord merci pour la première question comment calcul t-on le montant ? 

D’accord seulement à la fin du contrat et pas à date anniversaire alors ?


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Tu dois faire le point sur les CP acquis chaque année au 31 mai en comparant maintien de salaire et 10 % des salaires bruts perçus 

As tu des enfants de moins de 15 ans ? 
Tu travailles combien de jours par semaine ? 
Quel jour ? 
Il y a t'il eu des absences déduites entre le début du contrat et le 31 mai ?


----------



## Tileo05 (1 Août 2022)

Cette année donc j’ai commencé 1 mars 22 donc 2,5x3 = 7,5 au 1 juin 22

J’ai déduit des abs pour des rdv perso 
J’ai un enfant de moins de 15 ans 
Je travail semaine À 5jr et semaine B 4jr


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

En année complète ce n'est pas 2,5 jours par mois mais

Nombre de semaines / 4 * 2,5 = jours ouvrables acquis


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

On vs dire 13 semaines 

13 sem / 4 * 2,5 = 8,135 =9 jours ouvrables acquis 
+ 2 jours enfants de moins de 15 ans = 11 jours 

11 jours / 6 * moyenne d'heure hebdomadaire des 2 rythmes x taux horaire brut contrat = maintien de salaire 

Tu compares avec les 10 %


----------



## assmatzam (1 Août 2022)

Donne le détail de ta mensualisation 

Combien de semaines de 5 jours et de 4 jours
Et combien d'heures sur chaque type de semaines 

Et ton taux horaire brut contrat


----------



## Tileo05 (2 Août 2022)

Oula heureusement que vous êtes là ! J’ai vraiment pas l’habitude de ces contrats là et j’avoue que je ne trouvais pas grand chose qui m’aider sur le net. 
Merci pour le calcul et la formule 

Du coup ma mensu c’est 
(47,5x3,10)24/12=269,98€
(38x3,10)24/12= 215,96€
= 485,94€


----------



## Tileo05 (2 Août 2022)

Et le taux horaire pardon 3,97€ Brut et pour les HS 4,97€ brut


----------



## assmatzam (2 Août 2022)

Vous avez calculé votre mensualisation sur 48 semaines ??? 

 Ca n'existe pas 48 semaines 
Année complète c'est 52 semaines 

Année incomplète c'est 46 semaines ou moins


----------



## assmatzam (2 Août 2022)

Vous devez prendre obligatoirement 5 semaines de congés communes à tout vos employeurs par année de contrat
La ça ne fait que 4 semaines

Et les heures au delà de la 45 ème heure sont obligatoirement majorées 
Donc vous devez les comptez à part


----------



## Tileo05 (2 Août 2022)

Pardon pas 24 mais 22 j’ai pas fais attention en écrivant 

J’ai 3 semaines en Août/septembre 22 et 2 semaine à noël c’est bien 5 

Alors les calculs sont fait par le RPE et ils nous a étaient expliqués que les heures sont majorées que si elle sont réellement effectuées


----------



## assmatzam (2 Août 2022)

Ah ok 
Je prend mon café ☕, ma douche et je reviens


----------



## assmatzam (2 Août 2022)

Ça y est cucul propre, coiffée maquillée je suis prête 

Pour calculer avec la règle du maintien de salaire il faut commencer par calculer ta moyenne d'heure hebdomadaire car ton contrat est sur 2 rythmes 

22 sem x 47,5 heures = 1045
22 sem x 38 heures = 836
Total 1881 heures / 44 semaines = 42,75 heures en moyenne par semaine 

Ensuite 
Il faut compter le nombre de semaines réellement travaillées depuis le 1er mars
Indique moi pour chaque type de semaines combien de jours tu as réellement travaillé 
Semaine de 4 jours combien de jours au total 
Semaine de 5 jours combien de jours au total 
Tu ne comptes pas les jours ou tu n'as pas accueilli et que tu as déduis 
Si il y a des jours ou l'enfant n'est pas venu il compte comme travaillée si le salaire est maintenu 

Une fois que j'aurai ça je pourrais calculer exactement le nombre de semaines travaillées


----------



## Tileo05 (2 Août 2022)

Super merci merci beaucoup  
🙏🙏🙏

Alors réellement travaillé jusqu’à 31 Mai

Pour les Semaines A (5j) :
Mars: 7-11 5/5 et 21-25 5/5
Avril: 4-8 5/5 et du 18-22 hospitalisé mais pas d’arrêt juste déduite 
Mai: 2-6 4,5/5 et 16-20 4,5/5 et 30-31 2/2

Pour les Semaines B (4j) : 
Mars: 1-4 3/4 et 14-18 4/4 et 28-1 4/4
Avril: 11-15 4/4 et 25-29 Arrêt 
Mai: 9-13 4/4 et 23-27 4/4


----------



## assmatzam (2 Août 2022)

Semaine à 5 jours
25,4 jours travaillés soit l'équivalent de 5,08 semaines

Semaine à 4 jours
23 jours travaillés soit l'équivalent de 5,75 semaines
Donc un total de 10,83 semaines effectives de travail

10,83 sem / 4 * 2,5 = 6,76 = 7 jours ouvrables acquis
Plus 2 jours sup par enfant = 9 jours ouvrables acquis


----------



## Tileo05 (2 Août 2022)

Super je vous remercie beaucoup !!!!!!!!! 
Maintenant je peu faire les calculs

Et pour la régule cela ce passe à date anniversaire du coup ou simplement à la fin de notre contrat ?


----------



## assmatzam (2 Août 2022)

9 jours ouvrables / 6 x 42,75 heures x 3,97€ brut = 254,57625€ brut x 0,7812 = 198,97 € net pour le maintien de salaire 

Maintenant 
Note moi tes salaires bruts perçus qui figure sur tes bs pajemploi depuis mars a mai


----------



## assmatzam (2 Août 2022)

La régularisation de salaire se calcule à la fin du contrat


----------



## Tileo05 (2 Août 2022)

Et du coup les parents ne marque jamais dans les BS les CP, la Il faudra que cela y figure ?


----------



## Tileo05 (2 Août 2022)

D’accord, alors oui du coup je tombe pareil pour le calcul maintien de salaire 

Alors 569,58 326,41 547,07

Ok pour la regul


----------



## assmatzam (2 Août 2022)

Total 1518,49€ brut 
Soit 1443,06 € brut perçu 
+ 2 jours enfant = 75,43€
 Ce qui fait 151,849€ brut avec les 10%

La règle du maintien de salaire est le plus avantageux des 2

10% = 151,849€ brut 
Maintien = 254,57625€ brut 

IIl faudra donc vous faire payer 198,97€ net de cp
Déclarer 9 jours de cp payés lors de la déclaration pajemploi 
Rajouter 64 heures aux heures normales mensualisées


----------



## Tileo05 (2 Août 2022)

Super merci bcp ! 
Je fais passé tout ça aux parents !
Heureusement que vous êtes là !!


----------



## ChantalGoya (8 Août 2022)

Bonjour

Et pour les semaines absences des parents non prises : là, avec le congé maternité de l'assmat par exemple.
Comment cela se passe ?

Merci


----------

